# Leisure Battery Ah size.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking to replace my leisure batteries and prefer to buy Bosch.The originals are 95Ah,but the nearest Bosch do to that size without going higher is 90Ah.I cannot see 5 Ah making much difference even though I would of liked to of gone higher rather than lower.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am no expert on these things but make sure that your charger set up is set to reflect any new Ah rating that you have.

I believe mine was set incorrectly previously which meant that my previous set of batteries didn't last as long as they should have.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Varta and Bosch both get similar reviews from the link below, perhaps they might have one that meets your requirements. I would think if you wild a lot the higher AH the better.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Varta and Bosch both get similar reviews from the link below, perhaps they might have one that meets your requirements. I would think if you wild a lot the higher AH the better.
> 
> http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> Terry


I have read through that website and there is very good info on there,but they do not mention going down in Ah only that they do not recommend to go up in Ah.
I just want to know whether a drop in 5 Ah would make that much difference,but it would be 10 Ah in total as I have two batteries?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It won't make any discernible, noticeable difference going down by 10ah with 2 batteries. Go ahead if they fit.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> I have read through that website and there is very good info on there,but they do not mention going down in Ah only that they do not recommend to go up in Ah.
> I just want to know whether a drop in 5 Ah would make that much difference,but it would be 10 Ah in total as I have two batteries?


It's difficult to say without knowing your set up. That is, what are you running off the LB's, do you have solar, do you stay off grid for a long time etc etc. I would say that that the loss of 10 ah is pretty insignificant across two 90 ah batteries but really only you can say:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> It won't make any discernible, noticeable difference going down by 10ah with 2 batteries. Go ahead if they fit.


Yes thats what I am thinking!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> It's difficult to say without knowing your set up. That is, what are you running off the LB's, do you have solar, do you stay off grid for a long time etc etc. I would say that that the loss of 10 ah is pretty insignificant across two 90 ah batteries but really only you can say:wink2:


I have got a 150w solar panel as we do like to use aires when we can so we are off grid quite alot.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> I have got a 150w solar panel as we do like to use aires when we can so we are off grid quite alot.


In which case I doubt you'll even notice the loss of 10 ah. If the weather is kind your panel will soon wack that back in....:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> In which case I doubt you'll even notice the loss of 10 ah. If the weather is kind your panel will soon wack that back in....:wink2:


Thats what I was thinking,thanks!

The strange thing is I lost all the charge from the leisure batteries on the way back through France this week,but since we have been home the solar panel has kept them upto 14.5v while it has been stood on the driveway.Is that because there is nothing drawing of the batteries,or was it just a blip.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> Thats what I was thinking,thanks!
> 
> The strange thing is I lost all the charge from the leisure batteries on the way back through France this week,but since we have been home the solar panel has kept them upto 14.5v while it has been stood on the driveway.Is that because there is nothing drawing of the batteries,or was it just a blip.


When you say "lost all charge from..." , do you mean the LB's were not providing power, ie they were fully discharged?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Varta and Bosch are identical brands. I have one of each 90Ah.

Shouldn't your batteries have got fully charged from the alternator as you drove? Do they charge ok on mains hookup?

Steve


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> When you say "lost all charge from..." , do you mean the LB's were not providing power, ie they were fully discharged?


We had been on a site in Port Grimaud for a couple of days on EHU.We left to head home and stopped for lunch,as it was cold we had the heater on and were there about an hour.When we arrived at an aire that night all the power had been drained from the leisure batteries and wouldnt power lights or anything apart from the fridge light.So we made dinner and went to bed early.In the morning the fridge woke us clicking and it had drained the cab battery looking for power.So we had to wait a few hours for the sun to charge the cab battery before we could get on our way.By the time we stopped that night after a 300 mile journey the leisure batteries and cab batteries were fully charged to over 14v.And now with the motorhome on our drive the last two days they have held there full charge.Just dont understand it unless the leisure batteries are on there way out.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> We had been on a site in Port Grimaud for a couple of days on EHU.We left to head home and stopped for lunch,as it was cold we had the heater on and were there about an hour.When we arrived at an aire that night all the power had been drained from the leisure batteries and wouldnt power lights or anything apart from the fridge light.So we made dinner and went to bed early.In the morning the fridge woke us clicking and it had drained the cab battery looking for power.So we had to wait a few hours for the sun to charge the cab battery before we could get on our way.By the time we stopped that night after a 300 mile journey the leisure batteries and cab batteries were fully charged to over 14v.And now with the motorhome on our drive the last two days they have held there full charge.Just dont understand it unless the leisure batteries are on there way out.


That is a puzzle. I'm afraid my knowledge doesn't extend to offering a sensible answer...:grin2:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Wouldnt the fridge be on gas overnight?
Ian


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> Varta and Bosch are identical brands. I have one of each 90Ah.
> 
> Shouldn't your batteries have got fully charged from the alternator as you drove? Do they charge ok on mains hookup?
> ...


They have fully charged now,but over the winter I have put them on EHU every few weeks to keep them topped up and they havent seemed
to keep there charge like they used to!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yaxley said:


> Wouldnt the fridge be on gas overnight?
> Ian


Yes it should be but because the leisure betteries were low the gas wouldnt ignite. I have never known the fridge drain a cab battery but it did for some reason.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> That is a puzzle. I'm afraid my knowledge doesn't extend to offering a sensible answer...:grin2:


I know I am baffled aswell. It could be just a quirky one off or the leisure batteries are knackered.
Will take them out tomorrow at work and get them tested before I buy replacements!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I had my leisure batteries checked today and they show to be nothing wrong with them.
So I put everything on in it,heater and all the lights.The batteries were on 12.9v and with
everything on they dropped to 12.5v.I ran everything for an hour and half,and when I turned
everything off the batteries went straight back to 12.8v. I am baffled to why they lost all there
charge last week on the way back through France,but now seem like they are back to normal.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

That is strange as the split charge system charges from vehicle alternator. If they have not then suspect a problem with the split charge system.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

steviegtr said:


> That is strange as the split charge system charges from vehicle alternator. If they have not then suspect a problem with the split charge system.


I was beginning to think that, but i have been putting the heater and all the lights on for hours on end and
everything is working as it should with no battery drain.So I am still baffled.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

From what I read battery choice is becoming a bit of a minefield. The latest is that Banner AGM batteries are not suitable as leisure batteries for motorhomes although being widely sold as such. Apparently they are specifically designed as engine starter batteries for stop/start vehicles and not for leisure use. This is despite the NCC rating them as leisure batteries, including the Banner 59201 which is given a top rating. 

Job662. The Varta LFD90 and its Bosch equivalent are generally well regarded if these are the ones you are considering.

Ron


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They seem to be getting very arty farty IMHO, I have always gone with simple lead acid LBs, never had a problem, and will continue until there is no means to charge them, 12v is 12v, most of the time, spending a fortune seems to be a waste of time, KISS.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ob1 said:


> From what I read battery choice is becoming a bit of a minefield. The latest is that Banner AGM batteries are not suitable as leisure batteries for motorhomes although being widely sold as such. Apparently they are specifically designed as engine starter batteries for stop/start vehicles and not for leisure use. This is despite the NCC rating them as leisure batteries, including the Banner 59201 which is given a top rating.
> 
> Job662. The Varta LFD90 and its Bosch equivalent are generally well regarded if these are the ones you are considering.
> 
> Ron


I finally decided to change my leisure batteries last week when they lost all charge again when we where in Sheringham.
I went for this make in the end!

L36-EFB Yuasa Leisure Battery 12V 100Ah

They are a new battery from Yuasa, replacing the Yuasa L35-100.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tayna seem to be best at £110 about £40 more than I pay for 125ah from Alpha batteries delivered.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I went for Banner low maintenance ones when I changed mine last year.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Beaware that its not just the Ah figure to consider but the discharge rate that gives that Ah figure

A 90Ah battery could actually have a higher capacity than a 100Ah battery if a different discharge rate is used in calculating the capacity

What i have noticed is some leisure batteries typically sold at caravan accessories shops use the 100hour rate but batteries like varta use 20hour rate ( and in vartas case also quotes the 5hour rate )
Eg the Varta battery label shows LDF90 12v 90Ah(C20) 77Ah(C5) It doesn't state the C100 rate which would give a higher Ah capacity

By the way i use Varta LDF90's in my own camper and have recommended them to friends - all satisfied users!

Here is an explanation from (https://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/battery-articles/what-does-20-amp-hr-rate-mean-.html)

To ensure that ratings are given in a realistic way, lead-acid batteries have a few parameters on how they get that "AH" rating. In order to get an AH rating, the battery that is being tested has to be drained down to 0 over the course of a specified amount of time. The amount of amperage that it took to get it down to zero, over that specified amount of time constitutes the AH rating.

Because of the Peukert effect (aka, the faster a battery is drained, the less overall amperage is available), if you discharge a battery over the course of 100 hours, the AH rating looks higher than if you discharge that same battery over the course of 1 hour. So, there has to be a standard.

For deep cycle batteries the standard rating is 20 hours. So, if a battery has a rating of 100AH @ 20Hr rate, then that battery was discharged over 20 hours with a 5 amp load. Starting batteries, on the other hand, are typically rated at 10Hr rate, because they are used faster, so the 20Hr rate is not as important. So, that weird 20Hr rate that you see after the AH rating on batteries tells you that the rating in question is the realistic, common rating-rather than an over-inflated number to make the battery look better than it really is.


----------

